# Amazon "Make An Offer" - new way to buy



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Amazon Unveils 'Make an Offer' for Customers to Negotiate Lower Prices

Categories currently shown at www.amazon.com/makeanoffer: Advertising, Collectible Coins, Entertainment, Fine Art, Historical & Political, and Sports. More will be added soon.



> SEATTLE--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Dec. 9, 2014-- Amazon.com (NASDAQ: AMZN) today announced the 'Make an Offer' experience that allows customers to negotiate even lower prices on thousands of items. Expanding on Amazon's traditional fixed price model, the new pricing feature allows customers to offer to buy items at even lower prices. If agreed upon, customers can then purchase the items at a savings from the listed price. To start, more than 150,000 items from sellers on Amazon are enabled with the 'Make an Offer' experience across Sports and Entertainment Collectibles, Collectible Coins and Fine Art. The new feature will expand to hundreds of thousands of items from sellers in 2015. Customers can browse 'Make an Offer' eligible items at www.amazon.com/makeanoffer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting!  Off to read.

Thanks, DreamWeaver!

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

You're welcome, Betsy.

It looks like eBay may have some serious competition developing with Amazon's new "Make An Offer."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> You're welcome, Betsy.
> 
> It looks like eBay may have some serious competition developing with Amazon's new "Make An Offer."


Amazon had an 'auctions' site before . . . . it didn't compete with eBay which is why it's gone. This seems more limited, which is probably not a bad thing.

I don't guess most of AMAZON's stuff will be negotiable, but third party seller items may be.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It did look like third party sellers...might be of interest to me as a seller sometime in the future.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sam's Club recently opened an auction website. I haven't really looked into it.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Goodwill also has an online auction website: http://www.shopgoodwill.com. I've never shopped there, but they do have some cool collectibles.


----------



## devalong (Aug 28, 2014)

I would put my books in if they open this for ebooks .


----------

